# looking for a young or a baby guinea pig!



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

hi all... me and my bf just lost a guinea pig named deuce...  ..he had a good life with us for 3 yrs..we adopted him from someone who didnt want him. We just love guinea pigs and have a huge cage and we would like to have another one. im in middlesex nj ...
Thanks!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

This should be in the classifieds


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Try your local 4-H extension.


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

ok thank you


----------

